
SQL vs CODE - sinzone
http://www.slideshare.net/njvitto/sql-vs-code
======
barrkel
I think this presentation is based on a false dichotomy. Bottom up vs top down
describes how you add any given feature, but agile vs waterfall is about
trying doing a whole lot of features at once, vs. iteratively, one at a time.
This presentation seems to seek to equate bottom up with non-agile and top
down with agile.

